

Ask HN: How to securely and safely blow the whistle? - theboywho

There are many injustices in the world and people wanting to blow the whistle are probably holding themselves due to a lack of knowledge on how to proceed.<p>I am a supporter of responsible whistleblowing and I am looking for articles, tutorials, platforms or anything to encourage responsible, safe and secure whistleblowing.<p>I believe HN is the most open place I can discuss such topics in and I am hoping to see a positive and enriching discussion.<p>Thank you in advance, HN.
======
NovemberWest
Whistleblowing is never safe. It is always risky. And I am truly baffled why
you thought this Ask would get any serious traction on HN.

